# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Năm 2021, có nên đầu tư đất nền?

## tenten

Đất Nền là phân khúc nóng nhất thị trường BĐS năm 2020 khi cả 3 miền bắc, Trung, Nam đều xảy ra sốt đất toàn bộ trên một vài địa phương. Vậy, trong năm này, Đất Lô Nền xuất hiện lạnh mát, cũng như xuất hiện nên bỏ tiền đầu tư khu đất nền?

*giá bán Đất Lô - từ sống động mang lại chững lại.*

trên khu vực phía Bắc, thời điểm đầu năm 2020, thị trường Bất Động Sản những tỉnh cũng như thành phố Hồ Chí Minh như Bắc Ninh, Hưng Yên, Vĩnh Phúc, Bắc Giang, Thái Nguyên… diễn ra sôi động.

rất nhiều những dự án mới mẻ được ra mắt, hứa hẹn tính thanh khoản lên tới 70 – 80%. cho Quý II.2020, đất trên nhiều huyện ngoại thành thành phố Hà Nội cũng bùng lên cơn sốt lớn mạnh trước thông tin sắp đến được lên quận. nổi bật là 4 huyện: Đông Anh, Hoài Đức, Thanh Trì và Gia Lâm. giá chỉ đất gia tăng 30 – một nửa trong khoảng hai năm quay về.
*tìm hiểu thêm : [replacer_a] tăng cao, quý khách thu được có lãi thế nào ?*

trên đà lan tỏa, nhiều cơn bão cũng có tại nhiều tỉnh miền trung bộ giống như Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Quảng Trị, Bình Thuận… tại Thành Phố Đà Nẵng, sau Tết, giá chỉ khu đất một vài khu vực không ngừng 30 – một nửa. Phải cho tháng 5.2020, giá bán khu đất sát biển con đường Võ Nguyên cạnh bên (quận Sơn Trà và quận Ngũ Hành Sơn) mới xuất hiện dấu hiệu chững lại sau khoản thời gian đạt kỷ lục 300 triệu đồng/m2.

Riêng trên 3 địa phận dự kiến hóa thành trung tâm hành chính – kinh tế tài chính mới: Phú Quốc – Vân Đồn – Bắc Vân Phong thành quan tâm sốt đất.

trên Vân Đồn, sau rất nhiều công trình xây dựng cơ sở quy mô của quảng ninh như cảng hàng không Vân Đồn, đường cao tốc Móng Cái – Nội Bài, cầu Bạch Đằng… được đưa vào vận hành khai thác, giá đất không ngừng trưởng cùng với tốc độ khá bình ổn hơn so với quá trình 2018.

cụ thể, tháng 2.2020, giá bán khu đất dọc trục con đường 334 đc giao dịch thanh toán sống mức 22 – 26 triệu đồng/m2. một vài lô khu đất thổ cư tại địa điểm nội khu lên tới 50 – 60 triệu đồng/m2. khu liên tục giá bán đất thanh toán ở mức từ 25 – 45 triệu đồng/m2.

tuy nhiên vào 4 tháng sau cuối của năm 2020, Xu thế sốt Đất Lô chững rõ ràng rộng sau vô số tin tức lừa đảo, rao bán phạm pháp giống như vụ việc Alibaba, Angel Lina…



*có nên dự án Đất Lô Nền 2021?*

theo report về triển vọng thị trường giá Đất Nền Bến Tre năm 2021 của Bộ xây dựng, thị trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất hoàn toàn có thể tiếp tục xảy ra tình trạng đội giá Đất Lô Nền tại các khu vực xuất hiện quy hoạch trở thành những đặc khu, các khu đô thị mới được dự án ăn nhập hạ tầng kỹ thuật, cơ sở cộng đồng và tình trạng sốt nóng toàn cục trên nhiều dự án công trình căn nhà ở trên khu vực nội khu khu đô thị xuất hiện tiến độ thi công tiện, hạ tầng ăn khớp, chủ dự án xuất hiện độ tin cậy và giá thành hợp lý.

Ông Nguyễn Trọng Ninh, Cục trưởng Cục quản lý căn nhà và môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất (Bộ xây dựng) mang đến cho rằng, thời điểm vừa mới đây thị trường cũng ghi nhận thấy nhiều cơn sốt khu đất sống nhiều khu vực xuất hiện điều chỉnh thiết kế, giá chỉ đất xuất hiện không ngừng. Việc tăng giá này theo Xu thế không nghỉ của môi trường.

“Đối với nhiều khu vực đặc trung tâm, sốt đất trước kia là do kim chỉ nan thiết kế đi lên lên đặc khu của Chính phủ. mang đến hiện nay dù hoãn việc đặc khu vẫn sốt đất khi là bởi kinh tế tài chính nói cộng đồng, kinh tế biển của nhiều khu vực này đều đang xuất hiện dư địa đi lên tốt”, ông Ninh nói.

trong những lúc đó, ông Dương Đức Hiển, GĐ khu vực kinh doanh Bất Động Sản căn nhà sống Savills nước ta bỏ ra quan điểm, Đất Nền khi là căn hộ dự án dài hạn, khi ra quyết định dự án, nhiều người tiêu dùng hãy mua cũng như quên nó đi.

“Nhà đầu tư chỉ nên dự án vào phương thức này khi có dòng tiền chắc chắn cũng như định vị đầu tư trung – dài hạn. trước khi đầu tư nên đào bới xây dựng, pháp lý cũng như tính khả thi của dự án công trình của dự án công trình. các giấy tờ pháp lý giống như ra quyết định 1/500, chấp thuận đầu tư, giấy phép xây dựng, sổ đỏ… rất cần được Để ý đến kỹ”, ông Hiển nói.

----------

